# Taurus revolver issues



## GAGunnut (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a stuck center pin on my Taurus 605 revolver, and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to get at it.  I can get the cylinder assembly removed from the rest of the gun, but that is as far as I get.  the extractor is working fine, and the center pin will pop out if I work the extractor vigorously, but if I push the center pin in like I was closing the cylinder, it stays depressed.  I've tried lubrication, but no joy...  I really don't want to waste the time getting this back to Taurus if I don't have to.  Can anyone give me some advice as to how to further dismantle the cylinder assembly?

Thanks!

C


----------



## Dub (Mar 22, 2007)

You are going beyond anything I've done.  Maybe GunDocc can help you out with this one.

Good luck.

I had a S&W revolver proove to me that it is possible for the "ever faithful" revolver to not always be so.  It took a trip to the gunsmith to resolve.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 22, 2007)

I cant remember off the top of my head, but other revolvers Ive worked on have left hand threads.  I think the last one was a S&W air wight and it was a left hand threaded rod.

Its been a few months...   and I have a short memory.


What model number ?  That would help and I might be able to look it up if GunDocc or somebody dont know.


----------



## GAGunnut (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks... I'll try the left handed thread thing...  I wasn't entirely sure that the extractor rod was threaded, as I don't really have a frame of reference.  I did attempt a rightie tightie lefty loosy situation, but it didn't give and I didn't want to bend/ruin the assembly by trying to force the issue.  I'll try that, but Internet search has proven useless for the Taurus 605.  There is a book on Amazon that detailed disassembly for revolvers.  If I can't get guidance here, I'll probably wind up buying that book next.  Anything to avoid customer "no-service" at Taurus.

Also, Since I am 99% sure the center pin is bent and will need replacing, I have to find a source.  Anyone know of a solid source for Taurus revolver parts?

C


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 24, 2007)

Numrich might have a used part, we have not had much luck getting Taurus parts from them, there rule has been, "if it needs to be fitted",  they do it and won't sell you the part.  They will however fix the gun for you free.  We have had good turnaround from there service dept.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 24, 2007)

It might be bent or it might have a miniscule piece of primer or something stuck in there. It does not take much.

With the cylinder removed, put three or four empty cases in the cylinder. Take something to pad the knurled end of the ejection rod so you don't mar it and grip it with a pair of vice grips and turn it as if you were tightening it as it has left hand threads.
Pay attrntion to how it comes apart. Clean everything and inspect it and you should be able to figure out what is wrong.

The best place for parts is either taurus or http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=249

Good Luck


----------



## GAGunnut (Mar 26, 2007)

That did the trick.  They were left handed threads, and after disassembling in the manner described I did get access to the center pin.  Through cleaning I was able to minimize, but not eliminate the problem.  That being said, the access was limited with my tools at hand.  Before I give up, I'll get in there with a pipe cleaner and sledge hammer and be positive of my job.  The fact that I was able to improve the situation through cleaning makes me think that this is not a bent center pin. There was certainly no bending or damage evident.  

If all else fails, there is always Taurus...

C


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 27, 2007)

make sure that when you use the pipe cleaner/sledge hammer routine...you get the 16 lb. sledge out...those 3 or 4 lb hand sledges just aren't worth the trouble...16 lb. will do the job!


----------



## boristhebulletdodger (May 9, 2007)

GAGunnut said:


> That did the trick.  They were left handed threads, and after disassembling in the manner described I did get access to the center pin.  Through cleaning I was able to minimize, but not eliminate the problem.  That being said, the access was limited with my tools at hand.  Before I give up, I'll get in there with a pipe cleaner and sledge hammer and be positive of my job.  The fact that I was able to improve the situation through cleaning makes me think that this is not a bent center pin. There was certainly no bending or damage evident.
> 
> If all else fails, there is always Taurus...
> 
> C





Hey! I have the exact same problem as you! Have you fixed it yet? I too do not want to ship my entire gun to Taurus just to fix a simple problem.
I have tried using copius amounts of gun lube on the pin but it still gets stuck in the "in" possition and wont lock the cylinder after just a handful of rounds. I tried cleaning it with wire brushes and even considered replacing the spring that pushes it back out to the "out" possition but the spring looks and feels fine. 
Do you happen to know if the center pin is meant to come out? And I mean all the way out? Because mine, I try to push it out with a clothes hanger and it gets stuck after less than half an inch of travel.
Please respond, perhaps we can help each other out!
-btbd


----------

